# Another dino for you all (Giganotosaurus)



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi all:

Here’s my take on Shane Foulke's 1/35 Giganotosaurus (months later than I'd hoped). For those who don't know, Giganotosaurus "is a genus of carcharodontosaurid dinosaur that lived around 97 million years ago during the early Cenomanian stage of the Late Cretaceous Period. It is one of the largest known terrestrial carnivores, slightly larger than Tyrannosaurus, but smaller than Spinosaurus. Its fossils have been found in Argentina" (from good old Wikipedia).

Shane's original base is still there and a turtle from a Tamiya dino kit (it's a bit hard to see). Eyes are 4mm taxidermy eyes, paint was applied by a combo of airbrush, some detail painting by hand, and dry-brushing. It's a great kit (most I've ever paid for a kit), but it was a real pleasure to work on. 

Comments are welcome! I always want to know what you all think works well (and not so well).

Brad.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Stunning, just stunning. I would love to read a step by step article about how you achieved this paint job. If FSM printed such articles I'd subscribe but all they care about is airplanes and tanks.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks like he's just about to reach out and bite you.Very realistic looking.Excellent choice of colors as it makes this dinosaur come alive.:thumbsup:


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent work. I'd also like to see a step by step of this build.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I really like the paint choices you made, especially the flash of red along the ridge of his head. Very realistic looking, overall. Great job on this. 

Sean


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, that's a great looking dino. How tall is it--8-9 inches? Looks really good! Like the base too--very well done and doesn't steal the show from the dino.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. I really enjoyed this kit. The dino is more like 17-18 inches long (rough guesstimate).

As for a step by step, it was more like a trial and error. I used a dremel tool to remove the eyes and used Aves to resculpt the details around the eyes. As for paint, I started with the base coat and then airbrushed the various colours on, but in light mists. After the darker colours were laid down, I went back over and misted lighter "blotches" as well some pinks and reds. 

I applied a dark wash to bring out some of the skin patterns, and also used some Tamiya weathering chalk (or whatever it is) in some of the folds, wrinkles and teeth (as well as a pencil crayon). I also dry-brushed with lighter colours to bring out some details. I hand-painted some details such as teeth and claws.

All that said, I'm sure there are figure guys on the board who could do a better job and have the painting down pat. I'm still trying to figure things out....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great color choice and paint job Dr. Brad. very realistsic and lifelike. Take 2 attaboys out of petty cash ! !


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Wowww!!!!!


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunning paint job. I feel like I now have a better idea of what dinosaurs actually looked like by viewing that model.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

To oft repeat while not a dinosaur builder when I see one done as perfectly as this I do have second thoughts. That is beautiful, if you can say that about a dinosaur, and the colors seem perfect. You really did an outstanding job. The entire this is simply fantastic including the base. Are you coming to the Fest and if so are you bringing this? I would love to see it in the "flesh."

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! 
I've never been able to do a dino kit's paint job to my own satisfaction, and I admire anyone who can do such a good job.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Jodet said:


> Stunning, just stunning. I would love to read a step by step article about how you achieved this paint job. If FSM printed such articles I'd subscribe but all they care about is airplanes and tanks.


Pick up (if you can find it) Amazing Figure Modeler Issue #31. It's all about dinos and has step-by-step article by Steve Riojas!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Fantastic build and paint job!.. looks more like a museum piece then a kit!.. use of colour is also very inventive, and as we all know dino colours are up to the individual.. great choice!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Holy Awesomeness Batman! Seriously, a major :thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

That is scary realistic, Brad. It's obvious you have the touch. Be proud of it. Makes me want to dust off a dragon I've had laying around. Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Dr Brad!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very realistic paint and a really well detailed base!

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Absolutely amazing, it couldn't have been painted any better, and the base is as good as the figure, superb!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks again. It was fun to do. I really had to work at the moss. It was almost harder to do the base than the dinosaur. Much of the moss was just regular Woodland Scenics green fine turf, but I mixed it with a lighter green paint, and even dabbed paint on after the fact. Looks okay, but there has to be a better way...


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd actually love a clearer shot focusing on the base if you're willing to upload -- I want to see the Tamiya turtle! 

I'm really inspired by the job you did on this.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the comments. Here's the turtle:










Hope it helps!

Edit: And now that I look at it, I really need to redo that little guy....


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Top notch!

~RK~


----------

